# TeamSpeak, Ventrilo Biblestudy and RPW



## reformedman (Sep 22, 2007)

Would using an amplification system be regarded as not permitted by the RPW? I don't think it would be, but where do we draw the line with communication systems? I personally am opposed to those projection systems that post the text on a projection screen or wall but that is a form of communication. Something that just came to mind right now. I use a communication system online called team-speak where I can gather with fellow believers to have bible study. TeamSpeak is not mandated biblically, but is our only form of communication between brethren that are across the globe. We cannot sing together because of lag in synchronous timing through the distance and time it takes for me to hear what is said 2 seconds after the brother in California says it. Since we cannot sing together the biblestudy leader has elected to play a recorded song over the teamspeak and we listen to it to ourselves.

What do you think of all of the above, I know its a mess in a lot of places but we want to do the right thing.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 23, 2007)

The purpose of the gathering is edification and encouragement (1 Cor. 14:26; Heb. 10:24-25) [through the word and by the Spirit]. Hence, any activity that causes this is permitted In my humble opinion.

The Bible not only gives us direct commands but also general principles. There's no command in Scripture that we have the PuritanBoard or drive a car. However, that doesn't make these things wrong, if they're done in such a way that brings glory to God by loving God and our neighbour as ourselves. This is a principle that can be applied many ways.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you will find some answers in a similar thread here.


----------



## reformedman (Sep 23, 2007)

How about amplification systems?
The microphone, amplifier, speaker setup is not biblical. 
Typically, if you have more people than your voice can carry, then you might not be the only called person for that size group. ?
I am not asserting anything here, I am bringing up thoughts around these things as related to RPW.

My main focus and point is that of TS and ventrilo. It is not part of RPW, in a standard way, therefore, it leads me to think that it is clearly wrong. Just as a choir, which most RPW'ers will agree, is wrong. I have always thought choirs were wrong before I even knew about RPW while I was in the IFB independant fundamental baptist movement. Personally, it took my attention to entertainment. 

Choirs are not biblical.
TS, Ventrilo, Microphones and church amplification systems are not biblical.

So then, are they against RPW?


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 23, 2007)

reformedman said:


> How about amplification systems?
> The microphone, amplifier, speaker setup is not biblical.
> Typically, if you have more people than your voice can carry, then you might not be the only called person for that size group. ?
> I am not asserting anything here, I am bringing up thoughts around these things as related to RPW.



When you say they're "not biblical", it depends what you mean. They're not mentioned in the Bible (i.e. they're extra biblical) but that doesn't mean they're unbiblical. A PA is to be used if it brings edification (through God's word by God's Spirit). The Biblical principle is edification, and if a PA system helps do that, then go for it.



reformedman said:


> My main focus and point is that of TS and ventrilo. It is not part of RPW, in a standard way, therefore, it leads me to think that it is clearly wrong. Just as a choir, which most RPW'ers will agree, is wrong. I have always thought choirs were wrong before I even knew about RPW while I was in the IFB independant fundamental baptist movement. Personally, it took my attention to entertainment.



It all depends on how one understands the RPW. I believe that the Bible gives us principles (edification and good order so 1 Cor. 14) by which to choose what activities are fit for a Christian gathering (just like the rest of life). If TS and ventrilo help to edify brothers and sisters in Christ (by God's word and through God's spirit) I can't see that there's anything wrong with them. How could there be? If we need the NT to command a specific activity, then we must ask: Where does the Bible say we need a command for a specific activity? It's bringing a stricture to Scripture, rather than deriving it from Scripture.

I take that it that you think a choir is wrong because it takes away from edification. If so, don't go for it. However, if something leads to edification go for it. How can that be sinful?


----------



## reformedman (Sep 23, 2007)

> I take that it that you think a choir is wrong because it takes away from edification. If so, don't go for it. However, if something leads to edification go for it. How can that be sinful?



I only said that because I know that this was an issue that was many time tackled here concerning rpw, that choirs were wrong because they are not mandated as a method by which we are to worship God, and since it is not clearly mandated as a form, we must not do it. Sure a choir has edified some and maybe, many or maybe all, but the point here is RPW. The controversy with Dr. Frame is that he permits choirs while saying that he adheres to rpw. 

I am trying to relate this thread to a biblestudy, done from a distance, over electronic means, by way of software, while trying to be faithful to the commands of God, utilizing the rpw.

Would Spurgeon have used an amplification system if available to him? Would he consider TS and Vent an appropriate, non-distracting form of valid worship during biblestudy? Would just listening to music played during a worship service over Teamspeak or Ventrilo, without singing (only listening), be edificatory?


----------



## satz (Sep 23, 2007)

reformedman said:


> I am trying to relate this thread to a biblestudy, done from a distance, over electronic means, by way of software, while trying to be faithful to the commands of God, utilizing the rpw.



If you are referring to a bible study and not a formal church assembly, I am not sure why you say we would need a specific command from God to legitimize the use of these electronic means. 

Wouldn't a bible study done over electronic medium be just the same as the theological discussions here on the Puritian Board?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 23, 2007)

As I tried to point out in providing a link to the earlier thread, a PA system is a circumstantial means of amplifying the voice; before that architectural design was relied upon I think. We can judge PA systems on a circumstantial basis; but not on an elemental one. The RPW as it is historically understood, is presented in this article I wrote for the CPJ and posted recently on my PB blog.


----------

